# ***OFFICIAL*** - Matt Serra vs. Georges St-Pierre DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on the LONG AWAITED rematch, that will decide who the UNDISPUTED UFC Welterweight Champion is....between the *Reigning UFC Welterweight Champion*, Matt "The Terror" Serra, as he faces off against hometown hero, *Interim UFC Welterweight Champion*, Georges "RUSH" St-Pierre in HERE. All other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*...but you already knew that.

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

WAR GSP!!!!!!!!! raise01:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Just like the Ace fight, I'm picking GSP but am not coutning out Serra.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Just like the Ace fight, I'm picking GSP but am not coutning out Serra.


Serra by vicous HAMMMMAAAA-fists, bro.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

As someone on these boards would say..... ALL IN GSP!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I was thinking today that I wouldn't actually be surprised if this went 5 rounds, that is if Serra has trained to go 5, because I am pretty sure GSP has - if Serra gasses like in the Karo fight GSP should win by sub/tko in round 4.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Just to repost what I stated in the betting forums.

I think Serra has GSP's number, he can do what no one else can because of his size, which is get on the inside and brawl with him. If it goes to the ground Matt has the advantage there too. Only way I see GSP winning is furious GnP, as to not let Serra catch him in a sub or keeping his distance and running the hole fight, just peppering him with shots. Easier said than done.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Just like the Ace fight, I'm picking GSP but am not coutning out Serra.


Exactly

I think Ace will win but feel Lutter has a good chance of winning

Furthermore I think GSP will win but I won't be surprised if Serra wins, too many people are counting him out again. I thought after the first time they would have learned...


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

i really dont care who wins

as long as its a deadly fight


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

hollando said:


> i really dont care who wins
> 
> as long as its a deadly fight


I'm really worried about a Houston vs irvin happening lol. I really wan't it to be a brawl, then regardless who wins I will be happy


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> Exactly
> 
> I think Ace will win but feel Lutter has a good chance of winning
> 
> Furthermore I think GSP will win but I won't be surprised if Serra wins, too many people are counting him out again. I thought after the first time they would have learned...


I know, I was just thinking if Serra loses and goes onto beat Hughes(because that's most likely his next fight I assume) do you think they will make they'll make a 3rd fight?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you couldn't hear it on the weigh in video, but matt serra looked at the crowd and said "2 times [email protected]#$rs"....

he'll be taking advantage of canada's free health care after the fight i bet...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I know, I was just thinking if Serra loses and goes onto beat Hughes(because that's most likely his next fight I assume) do you think they will make they'll make a 3rd fight?


I honestly see it all going out like this. Maybe not straight after the Serra win on hughes (assuming this all happens in the first place) 

But yea, Matt serra fully deserves to have a third fight with GSP



Aaronyman said:


> you couldn't hear it on the weigh in video, but matt serra looked at the crowd and said "2 times [email protected]#$rs"....
> 
> he'll be taking advantage of canada's free health care after the fight i bet...


I know I noticed this as well, I thought it was pretty ballsy :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I know, I was just thinking if Serra loses and goes onto beat Hughes(because that's most likely his next fight I assume) do you think they will make they'll make a 3rd fight?


he should need 2 wins against top guys b4 he gets a title shot again....minimum...gsp had koscheck and hughes....2 guys that would beat serra

i see serra losing to alves, koscheck, hughes, fitch, and maybe even diego.....if he gets by 2 of those guys, he deserves it


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> Just to repost what I stated in the betting forums.
> 
> I think Serra has GSP's number, he can do what no one else can because of his size, which is get on the inside and brawl with him. *If it goes to the ground Matt has the advantage there too.* Only way I see GSP winning is furious GnP, as to not let Serra catch him in a sub or keeping his distance and running the hole fight, just peppering him with shots. Easier said than done.


I would actually say GSP has the advantage on the ground. I doubt either one will be submitted and GSP should be able to GnP him to death.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> I'm really worried about a Houston vs irvin happening lol. I really wan't it to be a brawl, then regardless who wins I will be happy


dont worry be happy


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I have this feeling that GSP will try to submit Serra. It was pretty obvious he was trying to beat Koscheck and Hughes at their own game, as if he was trying to prove something. I'm thinking he'll do it again against Serra.

The other part of me thinks he's just going to try to pick Serra apart and eventually KO him. The only way I see Serra winning this is the same way he did last time.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

The more I think about this fight, the more I think Serra has it sewn up. The only way I see GSP taking it is with clever striking, keeping him on the outside & picking him apart. Even then, I don't think Serra will allow him the time to as he'll know it's where he's weakest.
If GSP tries to sub Serra it's MMA suicide IMO. Wrestling with Kos & Hughes is one thing, BJJ with Serra is a whole other ball game considering how it can finish the fight.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I would actually say GSP has the advantage on the ground. I doubt either one will be submitted and GSP should be able to GnP him to death.


Although GSP's BJJ is good, Matt's is on a different level. He can catch GSP in a crazy sub.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> Although GSP's BJJ is good, Matt's is on a different level. He can catch GSP in a crazy sub.


Matt Serra isn't exactly known for his MMA submission skills. I'm not ruling out as a possibility, but BJ Penn couldn't submit GSP, why would Serra?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I think gsp will out strike him. He underestimated him. He got caught it happens. He will KO serra with a kick to the head.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone else think that GSP saying "This guy has no idea how powerful I can be, how fast I can be. He has no idea" was totally badass?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NCK said:


> Anyone else think that GSP saying "This guy has no idea how powerful I can be, how fast I can be. He has no idea" was totally badass?


it was badass

st. pierre wants to make an example out of serra and i want him to as well....

God help us all if we have to listen to Serra's annoying interviews that he seems to have every 3 days saying he's the best....

if this fight somehow makes it out of the first round, with gsp taking serra down, i want a "gsp/hughes 2" prolonged stare out of gsp....that to me was the most badass thing gsp has ever done


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> you couldn't hear it on the weigh in video, but matt serra looked at the crowd and said "2 times [email protected]#$rs"....
> 
> he'll be taking advantage of canada's free health care after the fight i bet...


heh, i was wondering what the meaning of his two fingers were...i foolishly thought it was the peace sign...silly me! what is really interesting about this fight is that both of these fighters REALLY have something to prove. this ought to be the battle of the century!


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Time for some Objective Analysis*

Ok. I've had enough. It's time for some logical analysis of the Serra vs St Pierre rematch. I will anlayse the strengths and weaknesses of each man based on their last 3 fights in the UFC and TUF series. 
SERRA:
vs Shonie Carter - battled hard for a decision victory due to slightly superior grappling. However, Serra's submission attempts were flimsy and he was rocked standing up ( spinning back fist ) and was slammed hard also. 
vs Chris Lytle - Serra eked out a win due to the most disgraceful judging display I have ever seen. All judges scored it 30 - 27, for a split decision :confused03:. Serra's offensive arsenal consisted of feeble takedown attempts that led to a foot stomp fest against the cage. Serra did not dominate standing or on the ground. 
Vs St Pierre - Serra won by TKO. Perfect fight by Serra, landed a strike which rocked his opponent and kept landing haymaker right hands until he mounted and ended the fight. 

St Pierre: 
vs Serra - Lost by TKO. See above. St Pierre claimed personal issues disrupted his preparation for the fight.
vs Koscheck - Win by UD. Completely dominated the fight. Out wrestled one of the most decorated college wrestlers in the UFC. 
vs Hughes - Win by Sub. Another completely dominant performance against a legend of the sport. St Pierre displayed a truly lethal and complete MMA skill set.

Now, can we all agree that GSP > Lytle and Carter? OK.

Given these facts it now follows that :
1. GSP has an advantage in takedowns and takedown defence.
2. GSP has an advantage in grappling .
3. It is unlikely that Serra can catch GSP in a submission.
4. GSP has more developed stand up striking.
5. GSP has superior GnP

Im not saying Serra can't win, I'm just saying that the ONLY way Serra can win is to replicate what happened in their first fight. However, this will require a great deal of cooperation from Georges. Is GSP going to just walk onto five right hand haymakers? Probably not given that he is "not the kind of person to make the same mistake twice."


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

moldy said:


> I think gsp will out strike him. He underestimated him. He got caught it happens. He will KO serra with a kick to the head.


That would be nice! Either way I think GSP will pick him apart and TKO him by 3rd round. Serra has too much energy to lose in the 1st unless GSP goes out blitzkrieg style but that's something I'm sure Serra wants and knows he has the best chance of. GSP is much more methodical and needs his distance to land his inner thigh kicks, HKs, MK, and of course his Muay Thai punch (hate calling it the superman punch.)


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Ok. I've had enough. It's time for some logical analysis of the Serra vs St Pierre rematch. I will anlayse the strengths and weaknesses of each man based on their last 3 fights in the UFC and TUF series.
> SERRA:
> vs Shonie Carter - battled hard for a decision victory due to slightly superior grappling. However, Serra's submission attempts were flimsy and he was rocked standing up ( spinning back fist ) and was slammed hard also.
> vs Chris Lytle - Serra eked out a win due to the most disgraceful judging display I have ever seen. All judges scored it 30 - 27, for a split decision :confused03:. Serra's offensive arsenal consisted of feeble takedown attempts that led to a foot stomp fest against the cage. Serra did not dominate standing or on the ground.
> ...


that all sounds really nice. but the truth is that gsp took the first fight with serra, and he lost that fight. it's going to come down to gsp's mental game. will he 'turn it on' and destroy matt serra? or will he be gunshy against a man who made him tap in the last fight?

personally, i think tonight will be gsp's night and he'll be ready. still nervous tho....:eek02:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> that all sounds really nice. but the truth is that gsp took the first fight with serra, and he lost that fight. it's going to come down to gsp's mental game. will he 'turn it on' and destroy matt serra? or will he be gunshy against a man who made him tap in the last fight?
> 
> personally, i think tonight will be gsp's night and he'll be ready. still nervous tho....:eek02:


What makes you doubt St Pierres mental game? He has returned from defeat with two stellar performances against UFC powers. He appears strong and confident in pre fight interviews. Why the doubting Thomas?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> What makes you doubt St Pierres mental game? He has returned from defeat with two stellar performances against UFC powers. He appears strong and confident in pre fight interviews. Why the doubting Thomas?


i'm not doubting his mental game. i'm just speculating that when he starts to fight matt serra tonight, maybe it'll bring back some bad memories and throw him off. look at rich franklin's situation...it's different cuz silva is the p4p best fighter right now, but still, once you've been destroyed...it can be difficult to face that person again....

hopefully that won't happen :thumb02:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

As I've been saying, if the fight goes to the ground GSP doesn't really need to worry about getting caught in a submission since Serra isn't known for using his BJJ in MMA as a means to win, rather as a defense.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I can't yet decide if this will end in a TKO or submission but I think GSP finishes this fight late 2nd round. I think a pissed off and completely mentally and physically prepared GSP is a f*cking beautiful thing. I think Serra will be game and fight tough but GSP will overwhelm him in the end. 

Alright I'll pick a TKO off a superman-leg kick combo followed by elbows and punches on the ground to seal the deal.

I simply cannot wait for this fight!

War GSP!! raise01:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Walker said:


> I can't yet decide if this will end in a TKO or submission but I think GSP finishes this fight late 2nd round. I think a pissed off and completely mentally and physically prepared GSP is a f*cking beautiful thing. I think Serra will be game and fight tough but GSP will overwhelm him in the end.
> 
> Alright I'll pick a TKO off a superman-leg kick combo followed by elbows and punches on the ground to seal the deal.
> 
> ...


you actually were thinking gsp could sub serra?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

M D yeah I do. Maybe not a great shot but I do see a scenario where GSP has Serra in a dominate position on the ground and has worn down him throughout the fight to look for a sub. I know Serra has great BJJ but GSP is no slouch there either and I think he can use his physical strength on the ground to pound him down and break down Serra's defense for a shot at a sub.

Though I do see it more likely for a TKO but it would not shock me to see a sub.

I will only be shocked, disappointed, disheartened, depressed, heartbroken, extremely upset...etc etc if Serra wins. :thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You know what really annoyed me? When Matt's brother was talking trash about GSP. I can understand Matt doing it since GSP disrespected him, but his brother can't say squat sh1t since he's not the one fighting.

Him saying we Serra's are not tappers or when he questioned if GSP was a fighter because GSP said that it was a good ref call to stop the fight before he got seriously injured. That really pissed me off. I think that kind of macho mentality is really retarded; if you are going to lose why risk getting injured? Would he rather have GSP rip off Serra's arm instead of having him tap?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Ok. I've had enough. It's time for some logical analysis of the Serra vs St Pierre rematch. I will anlayse the strengths and weaknesses of each man based on their last 3 fights in the UFC and TUF series.
> SERRA:
> vs Shonie Carter - battled hard for a decision victory due to slightly superior grappling. However, Serra's submission attempts were flimsy and he was rocked standing up ( spinning back fist ) and was slammed hard also.
> vs Chris Lytle - Serra eked out a win due to the most disgraceful judging display I have ever seen. All judges scored it 30 - 27, for a split decision :confused03:. Serra's offensive arsenal consisted of feeble takedown attempts that led to a foot stomp fest against the cage. Serra did not dominate standing or on the ground.
> ...


The way Serra is built, it's pretty easy for him to get on the inside and strike with GSP. GSP needs to utilize his reach and keep Serra as far away as possible to win, either that or get mount and use some furious GnP, or get his his back somehow. Some really defensive LnP would work for GSP too. Look for Serra to be aggressive and try to replicate what he did last time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would love to see GSP fly out with a Muay Thai punch to knock that "motor mouth" silly! Wishful thinking as it's a risky maneuver though. I know Serra is gonna come out with the same mentality and go for broke. That's why I'm trying to figure out GSP's game plan. Maybe create angles and pepper him with shots and combos, take him down, or actually bang Vanderlei Silva style. Serra is the only fighter besides Penn who pushed the pace with striking against GSP. Whatever it is please be a "KTFO" highlight reel of GSP putting Serra in the Intensive Care Unit.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Continued from the GSP at weigh ins thread that was closed:



milkkid291 said:


> Let's not forget Serra looked just as intense as GSP.


Serra made that staredown. It looked like the fight was gonna start right there.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm picking GSP, but am rooting for Serra:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not a fan of either guy, but I am really interested to read the results. Both guys can win, both guys are tough and this is the most important fight in GSP's career so far. Way more important than the second Hughes fight, since Serra beat the hell out of him. He'll have to show that he's back and ready to rule the WW division again. Serra's no punk, he's going to be a tough fight, but I think GSP has it, probably by TKO in the 4th when Serra is completely spent.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I just hope my stream keeps kicking ass


----------



## 54iceman is god (Sep 9, 2007)

gsp wins by submission round 2


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

cabby said:


> I just hope my stream keeps kicking ass


My stream lacks audio syncing, I've gone through a dozen or so.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Serra will gas down the stretch. 

But I want him to win.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Jesus, Mohammad, Budda, Tom Cruise....Whoever is listening out there.....PLEASE LET GSP WIN THIS!!!!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

please let this be a decent fight....nothing too special on this card so far.

here comes GSP to massive noise from the crowd

not wearing any affliction gear this time !!!

hang on he has affliction shorts on ......


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the fact that GSP wears the Gi to the octagon!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Last year the Canadians lost and later that night St. Pierre did as well.....same thing today?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm hoping GSP breaks out he 5 finger death punch!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow that is some big boos even before Serra came out. Serra coming out to a nice song that has been remixed


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP needs to do the samething Franklin did to Lutter, just make it thru the first round and he will out work him for the victory


----------



## KonaBoy (May 28, 2007)

*h*

are they fighting right now? dam im missing it


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

im glad hes coming out to the rocky theme im the biggest rocky fan ever


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going out on a limb and saying Serra by Submission in the 3rd round.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sponsors like Matt Serra, shit his clothes are loaded with em


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

serra via knockout/tko!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I'm hoping GSP breaks out he 5 finger death punch!


dude, I believe the correct term is the Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique!:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't believe it took her two movies to poke him in the chest, but anyways.

St. Pierre should take him into deep waters and grind him out with speed/wrestling.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

here we GO!


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

GSP looks a little nervous, but that smirk is gone from Serra's face too. I love both fighters and I am just hoping for a WAR of atleast 3 rounds after the pretty bad card so far.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Is anyone doing a play by play thing?


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Damn, aaaaaaallll GSP in round 1.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> Damn, aaaaaaallll GSP in round 1.


What happened?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

god, GSP has the sweetest takedowns


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

GSP seems to be scared to stand but some nice GnP and takedowns


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up! clap clap Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up!

Join in people

Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up! clap clap Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That superman punch to a cut kick is so awesome.


----------



## bdatws1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fighters come out ready. and touch gloves. Georges goes for and gets the immediate takedown and ends up in half guard. Serra holds on tight. St. Pierre struggles to jostle for position as Serra has a tight hold on him, peppering him with small shots. St. Pierre postures but ends up in top control, landing several strong shots. Back to half guard again for St. Pierre as Serra once again sweeps back to full guard. St. Pierre is finally successful in getting side mount as he transitions to Serra's back. Relentless St. Pierre is in trying to gain Serra's back, but Serra is defiant. They break and get back to their feet. Serra with the jabs trying to push the pace. St. Pierre dives with a superman punch and lands a body kick and quickly gets the takedown. St. Pierre scrambles to Serras back but the bell goes.

10/9 St. Pierre

all credit to http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/31189-ufc-83-results-serra-vs-st-pierre-2-a.html

they're doing an amazing job on this!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> god, GSP has the sweetest takedowns


gsp take down in about 5 seconds, GNP almost whole round


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP is an animal!

I fele bad for Serra he got owned that round but did better than Hughes!!!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

St. Pierre got a pit crew over there


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

GSP with takedown number 4.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP takedown again to start rnd 2


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up! clap clap Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Serra pulling a Lutter!


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up! clap clap Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up!


Agreed, I can't wait until I never have to hear serra talk again.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Join in the chant!

Quote or cut n paste!

*Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up! clap clap Fuk him up GSP, fuk him up!*


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

GSP beats Serra with fricking knees to the body and punches to the head!!!! WOOOOOOH!!! Round two TKO!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Jesus, those were some of the most vicious knees to the body I have ever seen!

Edit: Really nice, classy display by both at the end!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gsp Wins - Knees To The Side!!!!!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Strange stoppage Serra couldnt really do anything about those knees


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

all i gotta say is WOW

Serra needs to go to 155


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Randy Couture calls it again. That guy should take up betting.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

SEANV said:


> all i gotta say is WOW
> 
> Serra needs to go to 155


yep - think he will fight Hughes first??


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

anybody think that was a good stoppage?? Did Serra verbally tap??


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

WOOT GSP GETS THE TITLE BACK!!!

That was pretty much domination on GSP's part


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> anybody think that was a good stoppage?? Did Serra verbally tap??


unless serra verbally tapped as it looked like he did I would say the stoppage was quite bad.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> yep - think he will fight Hughes first??


I hope! I think that would be a very good fight!!


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it was a good stoppage. Serra definitely wasn't complaining.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

He wasn't doing anything at all, I think there is almost no doubt that he at least has broken ribs. It was a weird stoppage, but I think it was right, especially since Serra wasn't complaining about it at all.


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

Serra verbally quit, you could see him do it


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> anybody think that was a good stoppage?? Did Serra verbally tap??


It was a good stoppage. Those knees were *devastating *. Serra was done.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad I didn't pay for tonight. Not that great overall IMO.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It appeared that Serra looked up to the ref and said something. He didn't argue it, he was just out of the fight from there on.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> anybody think that was a good stoppage?? Did Serra verbally tap??


Serra wanted no more, he didnt even argue, he was hurting


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Serra wasn't intelligently defending himself and was getting repeatedly struck in the ribs with knees, so pretty far if you 
ask me.

GSP!!! GSP!!! GSP!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> I think it was a good stoppage. Serra definitely wasn't complaining.


agreed - His head kinda came up right before the stoppage, and then looked a little surprised, but you are right he didn't seem upset at all


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP is a classy guy


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank god no more Serra.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Not a great win for GSP. He should've beat Serra like he did.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

It did seem like sort of a bad stoppage, but Serra had no answer for those knees. And those knees did look pretty damn vicious

He looked up at the ref, may have said something. Maybe Serra will say something about this later on, on a radio show...lol


----------



## bdatws1 (Apr 24, 2007)

JasonC said:


> Thank god no more Serra.


AMEN! and yes, that DOES need to be in all caps.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

JasonC said:


> Thank god no more Serra.


what are you talking about he will face hughs beat him and then face gsp later down the road


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Jesus, Mohammad, Budda, Tom Cruise....Whoever is listening out there.....PLEASE LET GSP WIN THIS!!!!


THANK YOU TOM CRUISE!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Serra's ribs are done for the day.*

I never grimaced as much for a ufc match as I did for this one... well maybe when houston dropped jardine like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> THANK YOU TOM CRUISE!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

7-0! My return to MMA playground went very well.

Awesome performance by St. Pierre. :thumb02:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

fenderman80 said:


> Not a great win for GSP. He should've beat Serra like he did.


I thought it was a great win by GSP.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

man i agree i sware gsp was just trying to destroy his ribs and damage all his organs lol. that was a good stoppage haha


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you look at the replay in slow motion, you can see Serra screaming in Pain after every knee.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

M_D said:


> what are you talking about he will face hughs beat him and then face gsp later down the road


Serra was a fluke and Hughes will destroy Serra. The real reason he beat GSP first fight was because he punched him in the back of the neck. Now his 15seconds of fame that got prolonged to a year because of injury are over.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Good win for GSP i guess, but it was not a good fight overall really. Kind of anti-climactic really.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

All i can say is that those knees to the ribs made me hurt and i was not even the one fighting! Those were some very brutal knees!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I actually gained a lot of respect for Serra tonight. Very humble ind defeat..




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT GSP! Back to where he belongs...


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad I bet all my monies on this fight.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Those knees hurt me. I can just Imagine Matt's ribs..Not gonna lie though GSP whomp'd him pretty bad.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I thought it was a great win by GSP.


GSP stopped Serra in 2, GSP stopped Hughes in 2, maybe Serra vs. Hughes will be a decent fight :dunno:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, all I have to say. GSP is the freaking man!!!

I love how he followed his strategy to a T.

Picture perfect night for him.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Damnit Serra! Oh well, he simply got outfought that one. GSP had the PERFECT gameplan and executed it perfectly. I'm happy for GSP, but Serra is still my fav.... well, him and Nate Quarry, that fight was the funniest.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How was that fight at all anti-climactic? Because GSP didn't mutilate Serra in the stand-up? Hey, Serra talked up his ground game quite a bit, and GSP took him into that world, only to demolish him. And to be honest... those knees were pretty damned brutal. God only knows what they've done to Serra's insides. I'd hardly call it anti-climactic, but hey... to each his own. Beating a fighter at his own game is the worst kind of defeat. I'm certain this is what GSP was aiming for.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just hope this isn't a sign that GSP is really afraid of standing up now. I really just think GSP wanted to submit Serra since that is what Serra is known for, and has never done.


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice display of respect from both men, Serra is just a clown, people take the rubbish too seriously.
Serra was totally outclassed, GSP put on a GnP clinic and grinds Serra out at the end with some vicious knees to the side. Another average fight though...


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

GSP got lucky that fight was stopped. Matt was just about to launch a comeback and KTFO St. Pierre.

Oh well. Next time. LOL


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How was that fight at all anti-climactic? Because GSP didn't mutilate Serra in the stand-up? Hey, Serra talked up his ground game quite a bit, and GSP took him into that world, only to demolish him. And to be honest... those knees were pretty damned brutal. God only knows what they've done to Serra's insides. I'd hardly call it anti-climactic, but hey... to each his own. Beating a fighter at his own game is the worst kind of defeat. I'm certain this is what GSP was aiming for.


See, since im not a fanboi like many on here, im more interested in seeing a quality fight than seeing my boy win.

Anti-climactic because it wasn't interesting. GSP took him down and controlled him, then kneed him in the ribs for the win. Solid win no question, but not exactly the most entertaining fight.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

That's why some fans really aren't true MMA fans. Becuase that was a great MMA fight.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Flak said:


> See, since im not a fanboi like many on here, im more interested in seeing a quality fight than seeing my boy win.
> 
> Anti-climactic because it wasn't interesting. GSP took him down and controlled him, then kneed him in the ribs for the win. Solid win no question, *but not exactly the most* *entertaining fight*.


But definitely not the least entertaining either. Especially compared to the other fights tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> See, since im not a fanboi like many on here, im more interested in seeing a quality fight than seeing my boy win.
> 
> Anti-climactic because it wasn't interesting. GSP took him down and controlled him, then kneed him in the ribs for the win. Solid win no question, but not exactly the most entertaining fight.


Meh, not really a fanboy, if that was directed at me. I actually tend to dig Serra. Man talks a lot of smack, but I think people take it far too seriously. Being Canadian, I'm obviously biased, but had Serra won, I certainly wouldn't have pissed and moaned, as many did after their first bout. 

It's difficult for a fight to be interesting when it's so one sided. This is why it's a good thing Serra is out of the picture. I'll never label his first win a fluke, but I think many here know that he's simply not in GSP's league, and that's from a fan perspective, not a 'nuthugger' perspective.

And I dig the knees. I dunno... I like watching GSP work some GNP, because he's always so relentless, as opposed to a lot of the LNP we tend to see. Like I said, to each his own. And with Serra out of the picture, and the talent now able to rise in the division, I'm sure we'll be seeing some dandies in the near future.

Not Fitch vs. GSP, mind you. I still see Fitch getting tooled.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Serra's ribs are done for the day! I thought that fight was quite exciting, its not like he sat on serra and laid and prayed, he physically dominated him, holding him in place and taking him down violently.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

^^^Violently???:confused03:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't question the domination. GSP executed a great gameplan and gave Serra nothing at all to work with.

I just would have preferred, like in all fights, to see some back and forth.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> I don't question the domination. GSP executed a great gameplan and gave Serra nothing at all to work with.
> 
> I just would have preferred, like in all fights, to see some back and forth.


Something we haven't seen in a GSP fight for some time, now.

Whoops... that was a nuthugger thing to say, lol :happy02:


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

raymardo said:


> ^^^Violently???:confused03:


Yes as in he did so with force or extreme aggression.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Something we haven't seen in a GSP fight for some time, now.
> 
> Whoops... that was a nuthugger thing to say, lol :happy02:


Yeah that's true. He steamrolled, got steamrolled, and is steamrolling again.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Did anyone else get extremely hyped just from seeing how intense GSP was in the staredown? Or am I just stupid? lol


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, he almost looked angry during the staredown.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Complete domination by gsp, serra had no answers for him.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i have to say that this was one of the best fights, before, during, and after, that i have ever seen. the reason i qualify those particular times is because matt was obviously outmatched and was dominated by GSP. but the actions of the crowd and both fighters before and after gave me frickin goosebumbs! i was not expecting such a show of class, both fighters and the canadian fans have my full respect and total love. despite a few troubling performances, (nate's opponent, whose name i shall never mention) what occured in the main event ****ING MOVED ME! God Bless Georges St. Pierre, a true champion in all respects.


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

Redrum said:


> i have to say that this was one of the best fights, before, during, and after, that i have ever seen. the reason i qualify those particular times is because matt was obviously outmatched and was dominated by GSP. but the actions of the crowd and both fighters before and after gave me frickin goosebumbs! i was not expecting such a show of class, both fighters and the canadian fans have my full respect and total love. despite a few troubling performances, (nate's opponent, whose name i shall never mention) what occured in the main event ****ING MOVED ME! God Bless Georges St. Pierre, a true champion in all respects.


I'll second that, God bless GSP, a true champ


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

After watching GSP's last three fights, am I the only one that thinks a guy like Alves, or even Fitch, isn't even on the same level as GSP at this point in time?

P.S. It's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Honestly, GSP just looked phenomenal. He is the epitome of Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Imagine if GSP moved up to middle and took on Silva. That would be epic.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All that talk about striking, yet so afraid to get hit. I'm not going to blame him for following what was obviously a good game plan. And we all knew that Matt's BJJ was not going to win him the fight. But did anyone seen something new? We were promised striking and something new. GSP did not deliver what he promised, but he did put on one hell of a GnP clinic.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> All that talk about striking, yet so afraid to get hit. I'm not going to blame him for following what was obviously a good game plan. And we all knew that Matt's BJJ was not going to win him the fight. But did anyone seen something new? We were promised striking and something new. GSP did not deliver what he promised, but he did put on one hell of a GnP clinic.


I've never seen a Superman punch turn into a leg-kick before. :dunno:

He wasn't afraid to get hit at all, he traded with Serra. If you watch the fight closely, you'll notice Serra actually wanted to take Georges down just as much.

Pure domination by GSP.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I've never seen a Superman punch turn into a leg-kick before. :dunno:
> 
> He wasn't afraid to get hit at all, he traded with Serra. If you watch the fight closely, you'll notice Serra actually wanted to take Georges down just as much.
> 
> Pure domination by GSP.


No, I saw GSP use striking as a feint to take the fight down. Again I am not blaming him for using what was obviously the perfect game plan. Just don't fill my heart with dreams of the flying knee lock turned into a half nelson triangle choke.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> No, I saw GSP use striking as a feint to take the fight down. Again I am not blaming him for using what was obviously the perfect game plan. Just don't fill my heart with dreams of the flying knee lock turned into a half nelson triangle choke.


GSP countered Serra's strikes with takedowns, but at the same time he definitely landed way more. This fight wasn't even close.

Seriously though, a superman punch transitioning into a leg kick? That was SLICK.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> GSP countered Serra's strikes with takedowns, but at the same time he definitely landed way more. This fight wasn't even close.
> 
> Seriously though, a superman punch transitioning into a leg kick? That was SLICK.


Meh, to me GSP did exactly what I knew he would. He, to me, looked too afraid to strike. He threw a couple punches to make the transition into a takedown. 

I also can't believe Serra freaking threw kicks. That was about the dumbest thing he could do. "Here, let me help you get the takedown!"


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

dvonfunk said:


> After watching GSP's last three fights, am I the only one that thinks a guy like Alves, or even Fitch, isn't even on the same level as GSP at this point in time?
> 
> P.S. It's a rhetorical question.


Fitch probably not.... Alves, well ya know, Serra did show that you can KO GSP, and Alves has shown (Karo) that he can knock you out, anything can happen. GSP would have the same gameplan as tonite - immediate takedown


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Meh, to me GSP did exactly what I knew he would. He, to me, looked too afraid to strike. He threw a couple punches to make the transition into a takedown.
> 
> I also can't believe Serra freaking threw kicks. That was about the dumbest thing he could do. "Here, let me help you get the takedown!"


I don't think he looked "afraid" to strike. I just saw him as using it as an opening to get the fight to the ground where he could massacre Serra.

Being "afraid" to strike would be Travis Lutter or Kalib Starnes' performances. Georges fought extremely intelligently, punished Serra standing, and especially on the ground.

He walked away looking fresh.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

CTD , you do realize these fighters are ...ummm.. HUMAN??? They are not the terminater and i understand you wanted something special from him, but in my mind, GSP did what he was set out to do which is.....win! And . regardless if he didn't want to stand or not, you know how much of an accomplishment that is to take the fight to the ground and CONTROL it 100% against, umm... 2 world class wrestlers..... hughes. Josh, and then control and dominate the ground against a BJJ ? To me, that means more than a "suprised flying knee or highlight reel. 

I am happy with the victory, fighting and winning in your home crowd is not easy, of course i am no ufc fighter but i can just imaging the emotion going through his head in that fight. Hell, Franklin couldn't even do anything about his fight with Silva in his hometown. And he trained his ass off for Silva.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

GSP wasn't afraid to strike, but he was definitely more timid and hesitant in the stand up. He looked nervous to press the action while standing and although he did trade a little bit, it looked more like he was setting up the TD rather than inflicting damage. Even when he was hitting Serra with this hard hard jabs in the second, he didn't set up any combos with a cross or some hooks, just went more for the TD. With Serra's hands as low as they were in the second, GSP should have exploited that more.

Now, I'm not trying to dog GSP, I love the guy and wanted him to dominate Serra and knew he would, but he's still showing me his hesitancy in the stand up unfortunately


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't seen those kind of brutal knees before, that's new.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't understand these accusations of being "timid" standing.

If you're timid you don't throw superman punches, or spinning back kicks. :confused03:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As predicted TKO by 3rd round. All you Serra wannabees bow down. It's not about winning...it's how you win. GSP got armbarred by Hughes and he returned the favor in the rubber match. GSP was going to punish Serra. GSP's staredown was a look of vengeance. Tripod 87 you obviously don't know your fights. GSP's mistake in the first fight was punching downwards to a 5'6" fighter leaving his guard down while Serra punched upwards. It's not about being timid. Did you see that Muay Thai punch and kick combo. GSP fought a very intelligent fight. 

Serra's career is over especially when he loses against Hughes. HELL YAH...GSP!!!


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> GSP wasn't afraid to strike, but he was definitely more timid and hesitant in the stand up. He looked nervous to press the action while standing and although he did trade a little bit, it looked more like he was setting up the TD rather than inflicting damage. Even when he was hitting Serra with this hard hard jabs in the second, he didn't set up any combos with a cross or some hooks, just went more for the TD. With Serra's hands as low as they were in the second, GSP should have exploited that more.
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to dog GSP, I love the guy and wanted him to dominate Serra and knew he would, but he's still showing me his hesitancy in the stand up unfortunately


I don't think he was. I think him and his coaches had a game plan going in, and GSP stuck to the plan. Too often do I see and hear the coaches on the side yelling at their guy, wondering WTF they are doing, like with Heath and his last fight with Nog.



Fedor>all said:


> I don't understand these accusations of being "timid" standing.
> 
> If you're timid you don't throw superman punches, or spinning back kicks. :confused03:


YES! Those were sweet! That superman punch along with that leg kick was beautiful.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

GSP fought the smart fight he was supposed to fight if he wanted no surprises like in the fist fight. He took Serra down ASAP, he didn't want an exchange with a fresh, clean, Matt Serra. He didn't want to repeat the first fight, so he took him to the ground, GnP hime, wore him down. 

F>A, I don't agree with you this time, GSP didn't want to trade with Serra untill Serra was a little tired and worn of defending himself on the ground. Only after that he decided to exchange a bit with Serra. And still, he went to the ground as soon as the occasion presented.

GSP did as I expected, he demonstrated he was the best all-around MIXED Martial Artist. He didn't want to give Serra any chance of upsetting him again, and he didn't. He had a perfect gameplan and executed it.

There is nothing to take away from GSP. He proved he's a smart fighter, he knew that Serra could only defend on the ground and that way he couldn't lost, and he did it.

Now, who will have more title defenses: GSP or Anderson Silva?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

GSP just went to town on serra those rib shots were hurting me


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I love GSP but I think that was an early stop. We all know the rule is "intelligently defend yourself" and by that definition it was a reasonable stop since Serra was turtled against the cage and not doing anything. However, there were only a few seconds left in the round and those knees, while painful, aren't going to end the fight. 

I would have liked to see the ref let Serra finish the round. I don't think it would have changed the result in the slightest since Serra looked exhausted and GSP was completely controlling him but then there wouldn't be any excuses for Serra.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

To all those who are saying that GSP didnt do anything new or exciting, direct your frustrations at Serra for not putting up enough resistance for GSP. We will see new GSP when someone actually puts up a fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Walker said:


> I can't yet decide if this will end in a TKO or submission but I think GSP finishes this fight late 2nd round. I think a pissed off and completely mentally and physically prepared GSP is a f*cking beautiful thing. I think Serra will be game and fight tough but GSP will overwhelm him in the end.
> 
> Alright I'll pick a TKO off a superman-leg kick combo followed by elbows and punches on the ground to seal the deal.
> 
> ...



WHOOP!! Awesome display by GSP. I got the round right but not off the combo personally I could care less as GSP has his belt back. Great game plan- smothered Serra and didn't give him a chance to breathe or get into his gameplan. Freaking awesome.

I don't think it was an early stoppage at all- Serra did not protest one bit- if the fighter has no problem with the stoppage then there is no dispute.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I love GSP but I think that was an early stop. We all know the rule is "intelligently defend yourself" and by that definition it was a reasonable stop since Serra was turtled against the cage and not doing anything. However, there were only a few seconds left in the round and those knees, while painful, aren't going to end the fight.
> 
> I would have liked to see the ref let Serra finish the round. I don't think it would have changed the result in the slightest since Serra looked exhausted and GSP was completely controlling him but then there wouldn't be any excuses for Serra.


He was hitting him in a dangerous spot those knees to the body are ruff especially from his position.


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, great fight. I enjoyed it very much!

On the win, I thought at first the stoppage was a bit early but I have to consider that Serra was basically turtling up and not defending himself and also, just because we didn't see repeated strikes to the head it doesn't mean that the repeated knees to the ribs aren't also dangerous. Visible signs of injury seem to show up slower on the body than on the face and internal injury is a matter to consider. The ref did his job by stepping in when Serra didn't do anything to advance out of his position.

On the fight itself, I thought it was a good showing by both fighters.

Serra was being controlled for the vast majority of the fight but it wasn't for a lack of effort. He did keep trying to roll and reverse out of position. He did a particularly nice turn in the second round to take his back away from GSP. On the other hand, we saw his energy expended from the first round struggle when GSP tagged him with 3 or so left jabs in the second round. GSP's ground skill and constant pressure definitely played a key role.

GSP's take downs were sudden and strong as usual. His strategy of truly mixing martial arts was great. On the feet, on the ground, he was keeping Serra off balance by the relentless strikes, constantly vieing for position. I don't know much at all about Serra's BJJ but I think GSP's dominance on the ground against a BJJ black belt may be overlooked in lieu of the knees that won the fight. His knees...wow, what can I say? They were devastating and something of a blast from the past for me as I recall seeing more knees on the ground a few years ago when I got back into MMA. I hope to see more knees here on out.

GSP is back in action, his performance against Hughes a few months ago showed that and his dominating win against Serra last night sealed the deal with his "redemption".


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Meh, to me GSP did exactly what I knew he would. He, to me, looked too afraid to strike. He threw a couple punches to make the transition into a takedown.
> 
> I also can't believe Serra freaking threw kicks. That was about the dumbest thing he could do. "Here, let me help you get the takedown!"


When you get KTFO by a huge underdog and then have the added pressure of winning a title fight against the same person in your hometown and then tell me if you'll take the risk of striking with him and getting KTFO again. 

I seriously don't know why people are b1tching because GSP's strongest game has _always_ been his GnP. People looking too closely at the Matt Hughes II fight because that was his only fight that he really demonstrated his striking skills.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

GSP completely dominated Serra and made it pretty evident that Serra belongs at LW.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rated said:


> I seriously don't know why people are b1tching because GSP's strongest game has _always_ been his GnP.


My thoughts exactly. People seem to forget about how he won against BJ Penn. Or about how he worked over and subsequently wore down Frank Trigg. The bulk of those fights were fought on the ground. How quickly some of us tend to forget. Conveniently forget, I'm inclined to believe.


----------



## matarva (Jul 1, 2006)

*Fluke*

Lucky domination! I'd like to see a rematch


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That fight about went how I thought it would go, with GSP quickly taking Serra down and wearing him out. Only, it didn't end in the 4th.

Nice to see Serra's conditioning still stinks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> That fight about went how I thought it would go, with GSP quickly taking Serra down and wearing him out. Only, it didn't end in the 4th.
> 
> Nice to see Serra's conditioning still stinks.


just a note...i've been noticing you pick alot of fights that end in the 4th round....

you realize how few fights end in the championship rounds right...?

I don't even remember the last time we've had a 4th round stoppage in the ufc....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've given my reasons as to why I thought it'd be done in the 4th before. 

Serra's a tough guy to finish.

GSP would put him on his back.

Serra would be spent.

GSP would take over.

It usually takes Serra about 3 rounds to wear completely out, until he has nothing.

....

Did that happen? Well, sort of, but not in the 4th round.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

understandable...

gsp probably could have finished serra standing towards the end of the fight as well.....serra had his left hand at his thigh (to protect his body?) and all gsp had to was throw his usual 1-2....


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

matarva said:


> Lucky domination! I'd like to see a rematch


Don't be stupid.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that guy was being sarcastic.

I've seen some people complain about GSP becoming more of a wrestler. People shouldn't complain that GSP is using his main strength. He's still totally dominating fools, and showing that he's a total freak of nature.


----------



## Beqwith (Nov 19, 2006)

*Early Stoppage*

That was not an early stoppage. That is the kind of stoppage a referee has to make in order to protect the fighter from himself. GSP could have landed those vicious knees all day and they can do serious internal damage. However most fighters have to much pride to tap out to body shots. You either tap out on a submission or get knocked out by head shots. You rarely see someone tap out due to pain.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> just a note...i've been noticing you pick alot of fights that end in the 4th round....
> 
> you realize how few fights end in the championship rounds right...?
> 
> I don't even remember the last time we've had a 4th round stoppage in the ufc....


Liddell Horn 2?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Liddell Horn 2?


i think we have a winner!


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I love GSP but I think that was an early stop. We all know the rule is "intelligently defend yourself" and by that definition it was a reasonable stop since Serra was turtled against the cage and not doing anything. However, there were only a few seconds left in the round and those knees, while painful, aren't going to end the fight.
> 
> I would have liked to see the ref let Serra finish the round. I don't think it would have changed the result in the slightest since Serra looked exhausted and GSP was completely controlling him but then there wouldn't be any excuses for Serra.


Early? Serra was taking punches with no reaction, and taking knees to the side multiple times with no any reaction but lay there in the fetal position. It was stopped like Bisping's fight should have been. And Serra looked like he agreed with the stoppage.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> Early? Serra was taking punches with no reaction, and taking knees to the side multiple times with no any reaction but lay there in the fetal position. It was stopped like Bisping's fight should have been. And Serra looked like he agreed with the stoppage.


yeah....there's always someone bitching about the stoppages....usually b/c their fighter got beat....


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this fight was definitely not stopped too early. I wouldn't be surprised if Serra has some broken ribs.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know if anyone else saw it but I am pretty sure Serra tapped. It happened about 10 seconds before the ref jumped in and stopped it. Watch the replay, he takes another knee to the body, his hand comes out and looks like he is trying to tap. He very well could have been trying to grab GSP, but it looked more like a tap.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Beqwith said:


> That was not an early stoppage. That is the kind of stoppage a referee has to make in order to protect the fighter from himself. GSP could have landed those vicious knees all day and they can do serious internal damage. However most fighters have to much pride to tap out to body shots. You either tap out on a submission or get knocked out by head shots. You rarely see someone tap out due to pain.


This is exactly how I feel about the matter


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, GSP delivers. I agree it was not an early stoppage, those knees were pretty vicious, and could have messed Serra pretty badly, plus he was not defending himself, he was just eating shots.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

valrond said:


> F>A, I don't agree with you this time, GSP didn't want to trade with Serra untill Serra was a little tired and worn of defending himself on the ground. Only after that he decided to exchange a bit with Serra. And still, he went to the ground as soon as the occasion presented.


He didn't want to "trade" with him, but he certainly wasn't afraid of striking. It's like when people say "Forrest Griffin was 'afraid' of trading with Hector Ramirez", which makes no sense. GSP just struck MUCH more intelligently this time around, instead of staying in close quarters and getting in dangerous exchanges.

What's the point in rematching if you're going to come out and fight with the exact same strategy you lost with? Why play directly into the other guy's gameplan.

GSP controlled the stand-up, he dominated on the ground, and he proved that when he's at the top of his game he is sharper than tacks.

Like I said, someone who is "scared" or "afraid" of striking with an opponent does not use superman punches and spinning back kicks. Scared fighters run away like Kalib Starnes. :dunno:


----------



## Neolistic (Apr 22, 2007)

As a fellow Canadian I'm just stoping by to say wow great fight GSP!!!111


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

one thing i hope this fight proved to all...is that bjj credentials don't mean shit if you can't apply them in mma...and guys not really known for their 'outstanding bjj competition record' can lay a beating on guys who were 'gracie blackbelts' if they have the skills


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hey Fedor>All GSP actually busted out the Superman-leg kick combo on Koscheck at 74. I think he threw one in the 2nd round and then in the 3rd threw 3-5 of the combos that just had Koscheck confused and back pedaling.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Walker said:


> Hey Fedor>All GSP actually busted out the Superman-leg kick combo on Koscheck at 74. I think he threw one in the 2nd round and then in the 3rd threw 3-5 of the combos that just had Koscheck confused and back pedaling.


Interesting, I'll have to go back and watch that fight. :thumb02:


----------

